

Ask HN: Recommendations on a mover - eshvk

Hi all,
  Does anyone know of a reliable mover that they typically use? I am moving from SF to NYC. I don&#x27;t necessarily want to deal with moving my things on my own.
======
robszumski
Check out Moveline. You take a video of your stuff and they get quotes for
you: [https://www.moveline.com/](https://www.moveline.com/)

------
gkuan
Would PODS or UPack fit your needs? They are economical and let you pick and
choose what service you need.

My company used National Van Lines, which can be very full service.

~~~
eshvk
What did you think of National Van Lines? Was it reliable? The other issue is
that I can't find reviews on these things on Yelp. Not sure if I should be
using an alternate review service.

